# Permanent residence waiting



## siddah (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, i did applied for PR on ground 27g (my south african new born) and that was 0ctober 2010. i didnt get any sms from the pretoria and then i went back to capetown home affairs and they gave me a ref number with the status of my application. the application has been sent to the head office at 2nd february 2011. its been 17 months now i am still waiting for the application tobe finalized. is there any one else here with similar case? or is it this case normal. how long its does take now to be finalized if u guys have any idea about it.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

siddah said:


> Hi, i did applied for PR on ground 27g (my south african new born) and that was 0ctober 2010. i didnt get any sms from the pretoria and then i went back to capetown home affairs and they gave me a ref number with the status of my application. the application has been sent to the head office at 2nd february 2011. its been 17 months now i am still waiting for the application tobe finalized. is there any one else here with similar case? or is it this case normal. how long its does take now to be finalized if u guys have any idea about it.


Waiting time for PR at the moment is up to 24 months. I applied on the 30th November 2011 but received an sms two days later.


----------

